
Why aren't more women in prison? - hypersensitive
The recent question of &quot;Why more women aren&#x27;t in tech?&quot; left me wondering why more women aren&#x27;t in prison. Does something need to be done?
======
RockIslandLine
Because women commit vastly fewer crimes than men in almost every way.

[https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-
the-u.s/2012/...](https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-
the-u.s/2012/crime-in-
the-u.s.-2012/tables/33tabledatadecoverviewpdf/table_33_ten_year_arrest_trends_by_sex_2003-2012.xls#overview)

